# Cafflano Klassic hints and tips.



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I've just got my hands on one of the Cafflano all in one pour over kit things. I've had three drinks through it already but not really used to having my coffee this way.

Have you guys got any tips with using it?

Cheers.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

dont forget to put the water in or it will not taste very good..........


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I tend to fill the grinder part 3/4 with beans, grind away & then dribble the water over in a circular motion till it frothed up, wait for it to settle & then pour the rest of the water in. Pop out for a quick smoke & it's ready when I get back


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> dont forget to put the water in or it will not taste very good..........


I knew there was something missing


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Jacko112 said:


> I tend to fill the grinder part 3/4 with beans, grind away & then dribble the water over in a circular motion till it frothed up, wait for it to settle & then pour the rest of the water in. Pop out for a quick smoke & it's ready when I get back


I had weighed out 18g to put in and then followed the same as what you had described (other than smoke) so I wasn't far off. Just a bit strange when I'm so used to espresso lol


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I like to go against the grain & not weigh. Just go by taste, seems to work for me lol


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Huh. Interesting bit of kit. I've just watched their video here: http://cafflanoshop.com They say 20g coffee, 45s bloom. Pour in rest of water.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

This looks like a handy little gadget. What do you reckon @joey24dirt ?

Is it worth it or will it end up gathering dust in the back of a cupboard?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I like the look of the espresso version.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> This looks like a handy little gadget. What do you reckon @joey24dirt ?
> 
> Is it worth it or will it end up gathering dust in the back of a cupboard?


Well I got really lucky and only paid £45 for mine. Unwanted gift from Ebay. I like it so far and I can see me getting a lot of use from it. I'm going to order a travel kettle so I'll always have hot water also.

Are you thinking of buying one?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Jony said:


> I like the look of the espresso version.


I'll have to check that out. Is there an option to convert the one I have or is it a totally separate unit?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Not sure probably not, it's all about money


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I use mine every day at work, had it for well over a year now. IMO well worth it. Even when I'm on the road burger vans will quite willingly give you hot water which is all I need for a decent cup


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Jacko112 said:


> I use mine every day at work, had it for well over a year now. IMO well worth it. Even when I'm on the road burger vans will quite willingly give you hot water which is all I need for a decent cup


Yeah I can see that being a massive win having coffee on the move. Little bit easier than the classic I had in the van.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

As well as adding water (







), I use filter papers with mine....


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Jacko112 said:


> I use mine every day at work, had it for well over a year now. IMO well worth it. Even when I'm on the road burger vans will quite willingly give you hot water which is all I need for a decent cup


Would you share your work routine with the cafflano Jacko?

I'm really not getting on that well with my aeropress and would like to try something else.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Sure - pretty simple really. There's 3 notches on the grinder part, I fill it to level 3 so fairly high. Takes me about 2-3 mind to grind, remove the grinder part & start to pour the water. I tend to start off in a circular motion first letting the grinds expand & froth up, pouring in the rest of the water with the cup supplied. Wait for it all to filter through & the coffee is ready to drink. Simples!

i like it because no matter where I am all I need is hot water & beans to get s good cuppa


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Would you share your work routine with the cafflano Jacko?
> 
> I'm really not getting on that well with my aeropress and would like to try something else.


I'm really liking using mine. There's also the option to top up with more hot water if you want a larger drink. Obviously weaker though.

I've found that towards the end of the grinding you do need to watch out a little as you can get a few bit of coffee pinging around. LEP is a must haha


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks boys - good to know. If anything sounds even easier than aeropress.

And how does it taste, similar to other immersion methods?

I must go have a read on their website, think they have an espresso type offering also don't they.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Thanks boys - good to know. If anything sounds even easier than aeropress.
> 
> And how does it taste, similar to other immersion methods?
> 
> I must go have a read on their website, think they have an espresso type offering also don't they.


I only have French press to compare against and even that was before I had even a slight clue about coffee, so it would be an invalid comparison.

I like it though. Nice flavours although I'm still useless at tasting notes, and just makes a smooth coffee


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Easy to clean joey and store away until next use?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Easy to clean joey and store away until next use?


It's about the size of a thermal mug that you would get from Costa or similar. Really easy to clean. Dump the used grounds and rinse with a little hot water. Same with the cup.

The grinder I haven't cleaned yet and don't think I will for a while anyway. As long as I get all the old grounds out I'm happy. Gentle tap on work surface should do.

I had a look at the espresso (kompresso) model they do. Looks good but I still think it's a kickstarter project. Not sure.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Sounds easy - cheers.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

With reference to the popcorning problem....... sorted




























The plastic cover from the end of a cardboard tube is a good base for this little mod. Find one the right size (luckily I had one), grab a pair of scissors and then hey presto.... no need to wear safety glasses when grinding


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Or just use one's hand


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Jacko112 said:


> Or just use one's hand


How do you turn it to grind though? My spare hand is fixing it firmly to the bench so I don't spill everywhere lol

Do you hold it down with your palm or something and grind that way?


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

i put it between my legs lol, I just got the kompresso thing delivered to.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

lee1980 said:


> i put it between my legs lol, I just got the kompresso thing delivered to.


I've just tried that. Works loads easier


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Yeah as not holding it tight or resting on desk etc makes it easier, I find though even on finest its just not fine enough really. The kompresso thing is really good if have a good grinder at home.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

lee1980 said:


> Yeah as not holding it tight or resting on desk etc makes it easier, I find though even on finest its just not fine enough really. The kompresso thing is really good if have a good grinder at home.


I did wonder how fine I should be grinding. I guess it depends on the beans?

How's it going with the kompresso?


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

I set it to as fine as possible and even then to me it looks no where near as fine as home grinder does it.

Kompresso good, just as others said taking ground coffee anywhere it goes off quick, but when on short breaks now I can take grinder and kompresso.

I paid $80 for 2 see below, see are going for £59.99 for one in UK.

Pledge $70 or moreEarly Bird Special IIYou will receive two (2) Cafflano® Kompressos.

Estimated Retail: $69

Shipping $5 in US :: $10 International

ESTIMATED DELIVERYAug 2017

SHIPS TOAnywhere in the world

Limited302 backers


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

My wife has just given me one of these for my birthday. First impressions - nice, but needs work.

Practise will help I'm sure. Need to work out how to change the grind setting as it's too coarse at the moment.


----------

